# Prokofiev Piano Sonata for Recital



## Greenturtle (Apr 30, 2012)

My teacher suggested that I learn a movement of a Prokofiev sonata for my recital, and I don't know which to pick between number 7 mvmt 1 and number 8 mvmt 3. I know that both are very difficult pieces but I have a strong musical and technical background (I've been playing for almost nine years and have played advanced pieces before). Which do you think is better for a recital and what are some of the difficult sections of them?


----------



## BenthicCorvid (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't speak for 7,1, but 8,3 is not as technically difficult as it sounds, plus it's a whole bunch of steely-fingered fun (same might be said of 7,3). Consider also 4,3 as an extremely entertaining piece, but technically it's horrific.


----------

